# Looking for smoker recommendation



## bob95065 (Nov 18, 2018)

I  currently have a Brinkmann smoke 'n pit offset barrel smoker.  I doubt it gets really good reviews here but I got in on clearance in 2003 for less than $100 and I have had great results ever since.  I have the same model as in this video:  

As I like the Brinkmann it's size has always been an issue.  If we have a larger party I can't cook enough food in it.  The firebox is too small for a fire and a tray of water.  All that and it is old and starting to rust.

I am looking for a recommendation for a new smoker.  I am used to the offset barrel smoker so I will stick with that design unless there is a compelling argument for a better option.  I would like to get something bigger, with heavier grates and grate supports.  I also don't like the wood shelf in front.  I want to keep the cost below $1000.

I found this pit on the Home Depot site:  https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kingsfo...-Grill-Smoker-in-Black-SC2162903-KF/301159854  This looks like what I am after but it is no longer in stock.  Any opinions on this smoker?

I appreciate any advice you can post.

Bob


----------



## T2timmy (Nov 18, 2018)

I dont know if i will be much help... but have you considered a pellet smoker?   I used a Dyna-glo offset box smoker for the last few years but really found it wayy to much trouble to keep the fire goin at steady temps.  So I just bought a Camp Chef Pro DLX24 pellet smoker and absolutely love it.  Way easier in my opinion.


----------



## Nole4L (Nov 18, 2018)

I used a New Braunfels Hondo for a long time and cooked some really good BBQ on it.   I recently bought a Lang 36 and now I'm wondering how I cooked on my my old Hondo not because the end result was bad, but the effort to get there was a lot more.  My new cooker has heavy guage steel and tight construction.  I get it up to temp and it sort of cruises along.  My old cooker was constantly up and down in temps.   I think at $1000 you're pretty close to getting a good quality smoker.  I was going to buy a new Lang but ended up finding one on Craigslist with more bells and whistles for less than a new one.  I bought it from someone who bought it new and then decided a stick burner was too much work.  There are good deals out there if you're patient.


----------



## bob95065 (Nov 18, 2018)

I want to stick with charcoal or wood not pellets.

I checked craaigslist and found this:  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/d/smoke-hollow-bbq-smoker-combo/6746731359.html  Is it any good?


----------



## normanaj (Nov 18, 2018)

If you're ceiling is a $1000 the possibilities for a quality smoker are many,it all depends on what you want in a smoker.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2018)

Buy two 22.5" WSMs.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 18, 2018)

Bob - I used a Brinkmann smoke n pit pro for years.  Loved the results but did get tired of feeding it and rotating meat on long smokes. When I got older and lazier, I went electric; bought a Cookshack Amerique.  My son has that now and I use a Smokin-it 3D.  If you are comfortable with stoking wood, stay with a stick burner.  Many great models out there that are built really heavy and heat management is much better than on the lower end models. Meadow Creek, Lang, Yoder are all good units, made in the USA.  I still miss the actual fire and smoke and the feeling that I was in control and I get the urge to get another stick burner.  From one of the companies I mentioned above.  Youtube is a good source of info regarding ups and downs with many smokers, relative size beyond the dimensions on a web site and owners generally will identify any peculiarities they feel should be improved upon.  Good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Nov 18, 2018)

I know it’s not your style but 22” WSM might be up your alley. They’re dead on reliable and I think you can add a third rack to them with a simple “mod”

https://www.cajunbandit.com/22-5-WSM-Stacker-Combo-Kit-p/22spk.htm


----------



## magnus (Dec 17, 2018)

Nole4L said:


> I used a New Braunfels Hondo for a long time and cooked some really good BBQ on it.   I recently bought a Lang 36 and now I'm wondering how I cooked on my my old Hondo not because the end result was bad, but the effort to get there was a lot more.  My new cooker has heavy guage steel and tight construction.  I get it up to temp and it sort of cruises along.  My old cooker was constantly up and down in temps.   I think at $1000 you're pretty close to getting a good quality smoker.  I was going to buy a new Lang but ended up finding one on Craigslist with more bells and whistles for less than a new one.  I bought it from someone who bought it new and then decided a stick burner was too much work.  There are good deals out there if you're patient.



Similar story with me.  I used off-the-shelf/assembly-required sidepits and wore them out.  Brinkmann, Char Griller, Char Brolier and 2 WSM's. The Brinkmann and Char Griller/broiler were decent.  They were fuel hogs that required constant supervision but it never bothered me.  I enjoy being outside.  Hell, I smoked a bunch of shoulders and ribs overnight on New Years in -7 degree weather and it turned out great. My cheapo smokers never failed me.
7 years ago I bought a Lang 36" and she has been nothing short of awesome. 
I gave my old Brinkmann and Char's to family members. My Lang and WSM's are are technically all I need but that's boring.  I figure the time is right to introduce a new member to my smoker family. Just haven't decided which one yet.


----------

